# 2001 VW Jetta 1.8t Wolfsburg DTC P0300,p0301,p0302,p1297,p0303,p0304,p1548,p1530,p1289,p1176



## shadowinfector (Jun 12, 2007)

I got these codes from my jetta today P0300,p0301,p0302,p1297,p0303,p0304,p1548,p1530,p1289,p1176
, I have replaced all of my coils and the spark plugs to Hitachi Bolt Downs and PFR6 plugs, but these codes are coming up. any help please. This is killing me. My car randomly would sputter at a stop and sometimes the car would struggle at around 4k rpm. PLEASE HELP. Thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 20, 2008)

*Re: 2001 VW Jetta 1.8t Wolfsburg DTC P0300,p0301,p0302,p1297,p0303,p030 ... (shadowinfector)*

boost leak? from those codes at least.... check everything! all piping connections, if you can do a pressure test, they sell a pressure test kit on ebay for 30-40 bucks, you still need a compressor though....
start there at let me know what you find


----------



## Nevaeh_Speed (Jul 9, 2004)

*Re: 2001 VW Jetta 1.8t Wolfsburg DTC P0300,p0301,p0302,p1297,p0303,p030 ... ([email protected])*

Start here....
http://wiki.ross-tech.com/index.php/Main_Page


----------



## shadowinfector (Jun 12, 2007)

*Re: 2001 VW Jetta 1.8t Wolfsburg DTC P0300,p0301,p0302,p1297,p0303,p030 ... (Nevaeh_Speed)*

thanks, ill post back with results.


----------



## ilie.vw.tech (Dec 31, 2008)

*Re: 2001 VW Jetta 1.8t Wolfsburg DTC P0300,p0301,p0302,p1297,p0303,p030 ... (shadowinfector)*

i see this alot at the dealership, replaced your fuel pump relay and set your readiness.


----------



## shadowinfector (Jun 12, 2007)

i havent gotten to checking the pressure, but you think its the fuel pump relay?


----------



## ilie.vw.tech (Dec 31, 2008)

*Re: (shadowinfector)*

most of the short to ground faults are the fuel pump relay, misfire will fits it self after replacing the relay. and set readiness, thorttle body align, and kick down on basic settings.


----------



## shadowinfector (Jun 12, 2007)

fuel pump relay didn't help. same codes...any other suggestions


----------



## shadowinfector (Jun 12, 2007)

*Re: (shadowinfector)*

bump


----------



## renegdewolf (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: (shadowinfector)*

The P0300 series can also be from Cracked coil pack wireing check that harness. Mine is pretty cracked and I get those codes like every 3 months. There are 3 fixes from my understanding a new coil pack haress I think ECS sells them or electric tape each wire so there is no jumping and using luquid tape to seal all the wires. let me know what you do since I'm going to try one of the above when I finish my big turbo project.


----------



## Rocco Sifredi (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: (renegdewolf)*

try power supply relay for the ecm maybe?, the bolt down coils and harness rarely go, you can check the coil harness for cracks and exposed wire but I doubt they are, are those short to ground faults?


----------



## shadowinfector (Jun 12, 2007)

i looked at the harness, and taped up any cracked wiring a couple months ago, but i dont think it did anything, my maf just went, so Im gonna rreplace that and see what happens.


----------



## ilie.vw.tech (Dec 31, 2008)

*Re: (shadowinfector)*

go to the link is tecnical bulliten tb:010702


----------



## old school a1s (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: (ilie.vw.tech)*

Check software for misfire update then check all the crankcase breathers under intake manifold oil rots them from inside out replace them all there are a couple different hoses between engine codes so try to get part numbers off them before you go to the dealer for new ones.


----------

